# Audi 200 Quattro 20v



## jean-phi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hello, i'm french, so sorry my english please.
I have 2 audis, one for this section, one for S2 sections








So there is my Audi 200 Quattro 20v Avant
French car, 191 000 Km, 5cylinders, 20valves, 220hp
I bought this car in a ... broken's car garage ( i am not sur of my english here







), where the car was parked after being stoled.
I restore it, and now i run this car oftenly
Pictures now :
































































































































waste Gate








it works, or not


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Audi 200 Quattro 20v (jean-phi)*

Its beautiful. I'm Jealous...
That S2 sounds nice too


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi 200 Quattro 20v (Twistedaudi)*

Nice car! I love that interior; I don't know if there was a cloth option in the states? Also, it's interesting that it's badged, the 20v's over here weren't. I had one very similar to that (not the avant though), same mileage and all. have fun with it!


----------



## smoke3006 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi 200 Quattro 20v (200TeeCue)*

Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Does it run well?


----------



## jean-phi (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes it run good, i take 240 KM/H , accelerations are very good, it has the same perfs that my S2


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (jean-phi)*

My favorite is that last picture


----------



## msrochester (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Audi 200 Quattro 20v (jean-phi)*

Merci beaucoups! Tu avant est tres bien! Et elle, comment s'appelle-t-elle? De votre fiancee'? Tu vas me presenter?...
Bon chance!


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: Audi 200 Quattro 20v (200TeeCue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200TeeCue* »_Nice car! I love that interior; I don't know if there was a cloth option in the states? 

yes,..it was rare tho.. i had parted out a '90 or 91 200 turbo with the same interior..in black. its the only one ive ever seen like that. Sport interior, black leather boltsters and black velour inserts, with vertical pinstriping. i sold it..i wish i could have kept it and put it in my 5kt, but i already had the grey/black sport leather interior in there..and the seat heater plugs were different between the 5k and the 200


----------



## jean-phi (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Audi 200 Quattro 20v (msrochester)*


_Quote »_Merci beaucoups! Tu avant est tres bien! Et elle, comment s'appelle-t-elle? De votre fiancee'? Tu vas me presenter?...
Bon chance!


A little bit far, states france, how many hundred miles ?








But if you come, i present you, 
to my car










_Modified by jean-phi at 8:30 AM 9-19-2005_


----------



## juhakill (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Audi 200 Quattro 20v (jean-phi)*

Hello, first time here. Nice car







I have also 200 Avant quattro 20V. You can visit my site http://www.audi200.net I'm trying to upgrade it (and my car too)







All welcome. And greeting from Finland to everyone











_Modified by juhakill at 8:39 AM 9-21-2005_


----------



## BLK KNGHT (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: Audi 200 Quattro 20v (juhakill)*

Wow these things were ahead of there time !!! They were 20v's??? are these things turbo also?


----------



## jean-phi (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Audi 200 Quattro 20v (BLK KNGHT)*

Yes, 20v turbo, like S2


----------



## juhakill (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Audi 200 Quattro 20v (jean-phi)*

Jean-Phi, are 200 20V expensive in France? Are 200 20V rare in France?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi 200 Quattro 20v (juhakill)*

Beautiful...the cars are nice too...


----------



## jean-phi (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Audi 200 Quattro 20v (juhakill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juhakill* »_Jean-Phi, are 200 20V expensive in France? Are 200 20V rare in France?

200 20v Quattro Avant are very rare, i never saw others like mine.
200 20v are rare, but less than the Avant.
The price, i had never seen a 200 20v Avant to sell, so i can't tell you the price of this car.


----------



## juhakill (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Audi 200 Quattro 20v (jean-phi)*

200 20V Avant are rare Audi's in every scale, 1616 were made all in all. My car was registered 2.1.1991 in Germany. I imported it in 2003 in Finland.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: Audi 200 Quattro 20v (juhakill)*

Felicitations- il est vraiment beau ton break. Montres-nous des photos un fois que tu l'as tout nettoye
_ Congratulations- your wagon is really nice. Show us more photos once you have it all cleaned up_


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Audi 200 Quattro 20v (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Beautiful...the cars are nice too...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bengt-Ake_Linder (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Audi 200 Quattro 20v (jean-phi)*

The audi 200 is a very nice car so take care of it














.
Here is some pict´s of my 1989 200-20v sedan .
http://www.garaget.org/?car=18904


----------

